# Free IML t-shirts



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

For all the regular vets!

... except Azza :coffee

Thanks to Prince! We're bring IMF back!

PM me! 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## heckler7 (Dec 23, 2016)

nipples are cut out


----------



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

....   thx Cap...      ...   [you also prince] ....


----------



## TripleOvertime (Dec 23, 2016)

Perfect timing!  My shmedium is fitting a little tight during this winters bulk.  Y'all got any between sizes bigger than medium, smaller than large?  If so who do I send my shipping info to?   Kthanxbye


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2016)

I wonder if these are the same old school ones that were super heavy duty, or the new model with the modern logo and buttery soft texture


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Cgrant said:


> I wonder if these are the same old school ones that were super heavy duty, or the new model with the modern logo and buttery soft texture



Wait..you have both?


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 23, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> For all the regular vets!
> 
> ... except Azza :coffee
> 
> ...



Thanks Cunt, I?ve brought more traffic here, made more humour, won more e fights, but thats none of my business, anyway knowing you, you would jizz on my shirt, and you don?t get my address, Merry Syphlis


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Dec 23, 2016)

I'm going to do a log over here starting soon

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Chad_Frazier said:


> I'm going to do a log over here starting soon
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


.
will it include nudity or chubby shots?


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> .
> will it include nudity or chubby shots?


Definitely nudes of the chub

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Chad_Frazier said:


> Definitely nudes of the chub
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




excellent!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 23, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Thanks Cunt, I?ve brought more traffic here, made more humour, won more e fights, but thats none of my business, anyway knowing you, you would jizz on my shirt, and you don?t get my address, Merry Syphlis



Yeah but Prince doesn't like you too much. 

He still has nightmares over your arsehole shot that you forced your son to take. 


Sent from my JewPhone using Trannytalk


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Dec 23, 2016)

But was the brown eye bleached

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Wait..you have both?



I'm a fucking OG baby


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

Chad_Frazier said:


> But was the brown eye bleached
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




no


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

cgrant said:


> i'm a fucking og baby




wtf!


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> wtf!



First came around in 09


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

I got a tank top two yrs ago....and a knit hat and a gym bag one year...a card too


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2016)

Ok you got moar cool shit than me. But I still got the OG shirt


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

dammit


----------



## CG (Dec 23, 2016)

Lol and I'll never part with it either. Besides that it would be a fuckin dress on you


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I got a tank top two yrs ago....and a knit hat and a gym bag one year...a card too


\

... ain't fair , pretty girls get all the free stuff ..         ..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

I think all the iml/imr reps got presents that yr?


----------



## charley (Dec 23, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I think all the iml/imr reps got presents that yr?




.... don't make excuses , we ain't buying it !!           ..


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

I cant upload pics on here


----------



## SheriV (Dec 23, 2016)

which is probably good because I'm buzzed and it involved nipples


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 24, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Yeah but Prince doesn't like you too much.
> 
> He still has nightmares over your arsehole shot that you forced your son to take.
> 
> ...



if i said Mother Theresa took that picture you would believe it.........as far as Prince is concerned, he should be thanking me


----------



## CG (Dec 25, 2016)

SheriV said:


> which is probably good because I'm buzzed and it involved nipples



Booo


----------



## SheriV (Dec 26, 2016)

Ya it's too bad huh? 
I had to send them to someone via wickr to calm down my validation issues


----------



## VTX (Dec 26, 2016)

SheriV said:


> which is probably good because I'm buzzed and it involved nipples



Dammit


----------

